# Liddell Retains UFC Crown With TKO of Sobral



## Makalakumu (Aug 27, 2006)

> Liddell Retains UFC Crown With TKO of Sobral
> 
> By Andrew Levine
> Special to The Washington Post
> ...



http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2006/08/27/AR2006082700039.html

Did anyone happen to come across any video of this fight on the internet?


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 27, 2006)

Nope, but it wasn't terribly exciting IMO.

Liddell backed away, Sobral rushed him, Liddell backed away faster and manageed to land a uppercut.  Sobral was a little dazed and Liddell went on the offensive.  Sobral managed to hang in quite a while, but after that first uppercut he wasn't able to recover enough to do much.

McCarthy stepped in and stopped it, Sobral being rather dazed grabbed onto McCarthy's leg and McCarthy mounted him.

I think the free events have had better fights then the PPV's lately to be honest...


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 27, 2006)

Nevermind, here ya go:

[yt]R45W-z0tk_s[/yt]

Not great quality, looks like someone put a video camera in front of there tv rather then using a vcr....

Link:


----------



## Lisa (Aug 27, 2006)

Damn, the video was removed before I had a chance to see it.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 27, 2006)

Hopefully someone else will post it again on youtube.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctivresponsetraining.com


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 27, 2006)

Here is the link : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5swFT2MdFI&mode=related&search=

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Lisa (Aug 27, 2006)

Quick and quite deadly.  Wow!

Thanks Brian!  Much appreciated.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 27, 2006)

Yes, Liddel certainly has firepower in those hands.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## cfr (Aug 27, 2006)

Anyone know where post fight interviews can be found? I searched to no avail.


----------



## matt.m (Aug 27, 2006)

It was somewhat of a boring fight, I don't know.  However, the outcome is the one I suspected.


----------



## crushing (Aug 27, 2006)

How was the Bonnar Griffin fight?  The article say a unanimous decision, but did it live up to the hype?


----------



## gardawamtu (Aug 27, 2006)

crushing said:
			
		

> How was the Bonnar Griffin fight?  The article say a unanimous decision, but did it live up to the hype?


It was good, but not as good as the first.  I think Bonnar should have won the second round, but Griffin certainly won the fight.  They were both much more conservative, which was probably Bonnar's downfall IMO.


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 27, 2006)

In other words they looked more like pro fighters and less like it was a drunken brawl


----------



## ammonihah99 (Aug 28, 2006)

Griffin's comments after the fight were pretty funny. Seems like a real down-to-earth nice guy. Still can't believe they charge $40 . . .


----------



## gardawamtu (Aug 28, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> In other words they looked more like pro fighters and less like it was a drunken brawl



Yeah, but drunken brawls can be fun to watch.  Griffin looked like he was choosing his punches well.


----------



## Odin (Aug 29, 2006)

I was disappointed on Sobral he made a stupid mistake, I mean come on Chuck runs around with that right arm cocked back, how can no one see it coming!!!!!I been watching Sobral train on the net and i really though he was going to look to tie chuck up then submit him........I really hope the ufc pulls together this Wanderlie fight just to show America that CHUCK LIDDEL IS NOT THE BEST LIGHTHEAVYWEIGHT IN THE WORLD!...infact I think in the grand scheme of things he's about 11th.if that.


----------



## Odin (Aug 29, 2006)

I was disappointed on Sobral he made a stupid mistake, I mean come on Chuck runs around with that right arm cocked back, how can no one see it coming!!!!!I been watching Sobral train on the net and i really though he was going to look to tie chuck up then submit him........I really hope the ufc pulls together this Wanderlie fight just to show America that CHUCK LIDDEL IS NOT THE BEST LIGHTHEAVYWEIGHT IN THE WORLD!...infact I think in the grand scheme of things he's about 11th.if that.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Aug 29, 2006)

Odin said:
			
		

> I was disappointed on Sobral he made a stupid mistake, I mean come on Chuck runs around with that right arm cocked back, how can no one see it coming!!!!!I been watching Sobral train on the net and i really though he was going to look to tie chuck up then submit him........I really hope the ufc pulls together this Wanderlie fight just to show America that CHUCK LIDDEL IS NOT THE BEST LIGHTHEAVYWEIGHT IN THE WORLD!...infact I think in the grand scheme of things he's about 11th.if that.


 
OK so who are the other 10? I don't think he's the best but 11th seems a little low. Top ten please?


----------



## Odin (Aug 30, 2006)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:
			
		

> OK so who are the other 10? I don't think he's the best but 11th seems a little low. Top ten please?


 
Lol I admit I'm being abit harsh stil a bit sore that Sobral lost.
I personally think that 

1.wanderlei silva
2.Ricardo Arona 
3.Kazushi sakuraba
4.Shogan Rua
5.quinton Jackson

Would all have no trouble beating him....infact Quinton already has.

The UFC really need to pull together this wandi fight for chuck...I really think it will damage the UFC's image hwen wandi wins though.( :


----------



## Makalakumu (Aug 30, 2006)

Odin said:
			
		

> Lol I admit I'm being abit harsh stil a bit sore that Sobral lost.
> I personally think that
> 
> 1.wanderlei silva
> ...


 
I dunno, Chuck is pretty damn good and he definitely has a shot at knocking Silva out...

All I'm saying is that it's not out of the question.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Aug 30, 2006)

Odin said:
			
		

> Lol I admit I'm being abit harsh stil a bit sore that Sobral lost.
> I personally think that
> 
> 1.wanderlei silva
> ...


 
I can pretty much agree with this list except maybe Saku who is having trouble as of late (age and injuries) and always has had problems with guys who have KO power and good takedown defense.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 30, 2006)

I think that Silva is the cream of teh crop.  After that I would give Liddel a good shot at beating anyone else.  One thing about Liddel is that he is very hard to take down and always has a chance to just end a fight with one punch.  So even in a ring with Silva do not bet to much on the favorite.  The other thing going for Liddel right now is that he is simply hot.  He is simply on the top of his game and seems to be getting a little better each time.  Hopefully the Silva/Liddel fight will happen and we can see some serious action.  I do however feel like most people that the Pride fighters are definately a step above the UFC fighters.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Aug 30, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:
			
		

> I think that Silva is the cream of teh crop. After that I would give Liddel a good shot at beating anyone else. One thing about Liddel is that he is very hard to take down and always has a chance to just end a fight with one punch. So even in a ring with Silva do not bet to much on the favorite. The other thing going for Liddel right now is that he is simply hot. He is simply on the top of his game and seems to be getting a little better each time. Hopefully the Silva/Liddel fight will happen and we can see some serious action. I do however feel like most people that the Pride fighters are definately a step above the UFC fighters.
> 
> Brian R. VanCise
> www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


 
Rampage already beat him in convincing fashion and I'm not sure he can strike with the likes of a Shogun Rua.  Arona's chin is a bit suspect so maybe a shot there, but that's a big maybe as Arona is very good at wrestling and Ju Jitsu and he doesn't gas easily.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 30, 2006)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:
			
		

> Rampage already beat him in convincing fashion and I'm not sure he can strike with the likes of a Shogun Rua. Arona's chin is a bit suspect so maybe a shot there, but that's a big maybe as Arona is very good at wrestling and Ju Jitsu and he doesn't gas easily.


 
Hey I like Rampage alot (he did grow up near my old stomping grounds) but I would not call that fight a beat down or totally convincing.  Liddell was in that fight most of the way.  If they met again who knows what would happen.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## cfr (Aug 30, 2006)

Having never seen the Lidell/ Rampage fight, I was under the impression that Lidell quit in between rounds?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 30, 2006)

cfr said:
			
		

> Having never seen the Lidell/ Rampage fight, I was under the impression that Lidell quit in between rounds?


 
This is one of the few fights were I have seen Liddel looked gassed.  He looked tired.  However, I do not think the fight was totally dominated by Jackson. (whom I like even more than Liddel)

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Aug 30, 2006)

cfr said:
			
		

> Having never seen the Lidell/ Rampage fight, I was under the impression that Lidell quit in between rounds?


 
Fight was stopped by referee due to excessive punishment.  Liddell was dominated and ate a counter right hand for the entire stand-up portion.  Once it hit the ground it became even more one-sided.  Lidell wasn't merely gassed he was soundly beaten.  To his credit other than that fight I've never seen him so soundly trounced in stand-up fighting. Never. But against Jackson he kept eating a looping overhead right counter punch over and over again.  And the punch was landing very flush with an audible impact.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 30, 2006)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:
			
		

> Fight was stopped by referee due to excessive punishment. Liddell was dominated and ate a counter right hand for the entire stand-up portion. Once it hit the ground it became even more one-sided. Lidell wasn't merely gassed he was soundly beaten. To his credit other than that fight I've never seen him so soundly trounced in stand-up fighting. Never. But against Jackson he kept eating a looping overhead right counter punch over and over again. And the punch was landing very flush with an audible impact.


 
While I would not say dominated is the correct word for the Jackson/Liddel fight.  I would however concede that Jackson was considerably better when they were on the ground.

However, this fight was awhile ago and Liddel is hitting on all cylinders right now.  I for one would be interested in seeing a rematch.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Odin (Aug 30, 2006)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:
			
		

> I can pretty much agree with this list except maybe Saku who is having trouble as of late (age and injuries) and always has had problems with guys who have KO power and good takedown defense.


 
Yeah I agree saku is getting old, he is an amzingly creative grappler....have you guys seen the cartwheel move?lol
great stuff.


----------



## Odin (Aug 30, 2006)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:
			
		

> Rampage already beat him in convincing fashion and I'm not sure he can strike with the likes of a Shogun Rua. Arona's chin is a bit suspect so maybe a shot there, but that's a big maybe as Arona is very good at wrestling and Ju Jitsu and he doesn't gas easily.


 
I agree the Pride fighters seem in much better shape then the current UFC fighters.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 30, 2006)

Odin said:
			
		

> I agree the Pride fighters seem in much better shape then the current UFC fighters.


 
I would have to agree that overall the Pride fighters are stronger all around than the UFC fighters.  However, I for one would like to see UFC/Pride crossover fights more often.  Particularly if the title belts are up for grabs. : )

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Kensai (Aug 30, 2006)

Odin said:
			
		

> I agree the Pride fighters seem in much better shape then the current UFC fighters.



Yep, I'd go with that too. Only watched a few Pride bouts, but I have to say I preferred them.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 30, 2006)

The only thing I really do not like about Pride fights is the ring!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Kensai (Aug 30, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:
			
		

> The only thing I really do not like about Pride fights is the ring!
> 
> Brian R. VanCise
> www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com



And I'd go with that too.


----------



## Odin (Aug 30, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:
			
		

> The only thing I really do not like about Pride fights is the ring!
> 
> Brian R. VanCise
> www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


 
I agree with that I cant tell you how many times I ve seen people fall out!lol

What I love the most about pride is the crowds reaction to the action its awsome the crowd really get involved in ground battles,you can here the ohhhs and arghhhs as the fighters fight for position...where as in the UFC the crowd seem to boo if a punch isnt thrown every 3 seconds, from a fighters perspective I can see why fighters prefere fighting for pride.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Aug 30, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:
			
		

> While I would not say dominated is the correct word for the Jackson/Liddel fight. I would however concede that Jackson was considerably better when they were on the ground.
> 
> However, this fight was awhile ago and Liddel is hitting on all cylinders right now. I for one would be interested in seeing a rematch.
> 
> ...


 
I'll concede that point  A rematch would definitely get my money.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Aug 30, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:
			
		

> The only thing I really do not like about Pride fights is the ring!
> 
> Brian R. VanCise
> www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


 
Screw the ring how about the pro wrestler versus pro wrestelr matchups. I understand it sells tickets to Japanese fans but come on. I watch those waiting for somone to climb the turnbuckle or grab a steel chair (as oppossed to the "not-steel" chair but that's a wrestling board discussion)


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 4, 2006)

Chuck Lidell is one of my favorite fighters, and I am not surprised that he won again.

I haven't gotten the chance to see it yet, though, and the links are now removed; anyone got a new link?

Paul


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Sep 5, 2006)

Odin said:


> I agree with that I cant tell you how many times I ve seen people fall out!lol
> 
> What I love the most about pride is the crowds reaction to the action its awsome the crowd really get involved in ground battles,you can here the ohhhs and arghhhs as the fighters fight for position...where as in the UFC the crowd seem to boo if a punch isnt thrown every 3 seconds, from a fighters perspective I can see why fighters prefere fighting for pride.


 
Too true and too sad.


----------

